

Introversion and Extraversion Don't Exist - baristaGeek
http://bgblog.quora.com/Introversion-and-Extraversion-Dont-Exist?share=1

======
baristaGeek
I'm making a trilogy of essays based on Peter Thiel's Zero to One motivation
to find contrarian truths. Here's the second essay.

